

2014 Pwnie Award Nominations - tptacek
http://pwnies.com/nominations/?year=2014

======
tptacek
They're a joke (literally), of course, but the list of vulnerabilities here is
pretty interesting.

Predictions:

* Serverside: Heartbleed

* Clientside: Geohot

* Privilege Escalation: evasi0n

* Most innovative: RPW's hardware memory corruption

* Epic fail: ISC2

* Epic ownage: MtGox

~~~
probably_wrong
You missed "Lamest Vendor Response". That's a though category. I want OpenCart
to "win", but as General Motors' is the only one that required a Congressional
inquiry, it's though to beat.

~~~
sarciszewski
I also want OpenCart to "win":
[https://github.com/opencart/opencart/pull/1594](https://github.com/opencart/opencart/pull/1594)

------
digita88
Also love the 2014 Pwnie #aww
[https://twitter.com/PwnieAwards/status/496327563388928000](https://twitter.com/PwnieAwards/status/496327563388928000)

